# Then and Now!



## AP

Hi ladies (and gents?!)

I have created a sticky in the Premature Babies forum, where I thought it would be nice to share our pictures and stories for those browsing and new to the site, and the preemie journey. It would be nice if you could add to this with your own stories and pictures.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/premature-babies/1087691-then-now-our-preemies.html#post19522251


----------



## Sugarmuppet

Cannot believe time flies so fast or babies grow so quickly!!
 



Attached Files:







Gabby 11.02.2010 001.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 19









gABY WITH CUSHION 15.08.10.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## you&me

1st pic~ 3 hours old
2nd pic~ at our wedding this year 30th April, she can't get that profiterole in quick enough!!
 



Attached Files:







Reagan---3-hours-old.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 48









Reagan2.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 36


----------



## Agiboma

wow your LO's are so cute


----------



## katy1310

That's a great idea SB22! Here is one of Sophie two hours after she was born - 27 weeks and weighing 1lb 13 - and one taken a few days ago, 23 weeks and weighing 9lb 11...

You've all got cute babies :)
 



Attached Files:







dad 027.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 113









Sophie 1253.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 77


----------



## AP

Sophie has changed so much, in every pic i see of her, shes just so grown up now!


----------



## sglascoe

beautiful photos ladies, they are all gorgous


----------



## katy1310

sb22 said:


> Sophie has changed so much, in every pic i see of her, shes just so grown up now!

I know, isn't she?! Are you going to Dona's next thing?

xx


----------



## 25weeker

10 days old and last week.


View attachment 110767
 



Attached Files:







4monthsold.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 26


----------



## AP

katy1310 said:


> sb22 said:
> 
> 
> Sophie has changed so much, in every pic i see of her, shes just so grown up now!
> 
> I know, isn't she?! Are you going to Dona's next thing?
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Jeeso glad u reminded me! I lost the date, is it this week?


----------



## katy1310

sb22 said:


> katy1310 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sb22 said:
> 
> 
> Sophie has changed so much, in every pic i see of her, shes just so grown up now!
> 
> I know, isn't she?! Are you going to Dona's next thing?
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Jeeso glad u reminded me! I lost the date, is it this week?Click to expand...

Think it's actually the 12th...hope you're going :) We are this time xx


----------



## Magik204

Here Is my little Princess she was born at 28 weeks weighing 935grams ( 2lb) She is now 13 weeks old corrected at 3 days xx
 



Attached Files:







iphone 139.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 80









iphone 109.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 74









DSC00592.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 68


----------



## kerry m

Aw love the pics! havent thier come on so much would love to put pics of my lo but dont no how!?


----------



## Magik204

kerry m said:


> Aw love the pics! havent thier come on so much would love to put pics of my lo but dont no how!?

Hey hun if you go to the reply box and under it click advanced, on the top row there is what looks like a paper clip click on that, u will get another window open browse the computer and click on the image you want then at the end of that row click upload ( you have to do the one at a time) once you have got all the ones u want come back to where you time and click post

EASY XXXX


----------



## maisiemoo

Love all the pics... here's Olivia
 



Attached Files:







Sony DSC-V1 ALL 230.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 35









Sony DSC-V1 ALL 569.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Such a lovely thread ladies. Love seeing how much they have all come on
xx


----------



## kerry m

Ptw.jpg (44.3 KB) 2 days old


IMG000027.jpg (4.3 KB) taken 2 weeks ago
 



Attached Files:







IMG000027.jpg
File size: 4.3 KB
Views: 864









Ptw.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 29


----------



## pink23

Ok so caleb doesnt look so small or premmie in the 1st pic. He was born at 36+4 -6lb 9oz.
Second pic was about a week ago. 
Really need to get him weighed was 17lb 4oz in july xx
I agree they grow up too quick.:cry:
I know this off the subject but do any of you get scared your next baby will be early? x Hope you dont mind me asking xx
 



Attached Files:







caleb.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 20









caleb2.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## divadexie

Anna, born at 25 weeks (1lb 3oz) fist pic when she was about 7 hours old

https://i36.tinypic.com/awxbt1.jpg

And last week at 17 weeks/2 corrected (7lb 3oz!)

https://i36.tinypic.com/14tnamw.jpg


----------



## quaizer

What a beautiful thread :cloud9: 

Gorgeous little fighters xxxxxxxx


----------



## Agiboma

@ diva anna is such a little sweetness so cute


----------



## AP

pink23 I think its a time thing, you can feel braver - but the feeling wont go away. Im pregnant again and petrified


----------



## Marleysgirl

Can't remember if I did this in Andrew's thread or not! First photo is the day after his birth, second photo was a day or two before his first birthday.

https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn274/Tigsteroonie/Baby/DSC01395.jpg

https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn274/Tigsteroonie/Baby/P1030375-1.jpg


----------



## moomoo

Love this thread, what amazing fighters!! X


----------



## Magik204

Beautiful Pictures its amazing how they fight so hard love and hugs to everyone that has experienced the NICU/SCBU experience. And be strong the end will soon be near are hearts and thoughts are with you all for those still battaling you all have such stong little fighters xxxxx


----------



## keldac

This thread has brought a tear to my eye. All our babies have come on so well. Please take a minute to also remember the ones who don't come home :hugs: My first baby didn't come home from SCBU. I am very proud to show you Mikayla Marie who did :flower:

Picture 1 - 1 day old
Picture 2 - 18 months old (taken last week)

https://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s77/kellydace/Picture005.jpg

https://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s77/kellydace/Picture307-1.jpg


----------



## DonnaBallona

Omg Keldac, Mikayla has come on so much! she's so sweet :cloud9:

This is my little miss Brooke-born at 32 weeks weighing 2lb 4oz :flower:

about 10 days old I think?

https://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj150/2Donna1/SDC10164.jpg

and now at 18 months, weighing 18lb 4oz :cloud9:

https://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj150/2Donna1/SDC10605.jpg


----------



## keldac

DonnaBallona said:


> Omg Keldac, Mikayla has come on so much! she's so sweet :cloud9:
> 
> thank you!!! Brooke is gorgeous to. They have done so well x :thumbup:


----------



## premmiemum123

Wow what a wonderful thread. Amazing fighters, am so proud of everyone. 
Not sure how to add photos...doh!


----------



## pink.crazy

Leo 3 hours old (born at 28+3 weighing 2lb 11.5oz) .....it's AMAZING how chubby they can look in a photo lol!
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs049.snc4/34792_409650081430_522966430_5117745_2981471_n.jpg
And 8 weeks old (5lb 3oz!) and FINALLY home!! :D
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs426.snc4/46886_426834461430_522966430_5602560_7488624_n.jpg


----------



## nineena

Awww ladies your bubs are all so gorgeous, everyone's looking fabulous!!!!

first 1 a few hrs old and second 1 today at 10wks :)
 



Attached Files:







100_0803.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 27









Picture 240.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## pink23

all so beautiful xx


----------



## Elveneye

Oh my, all these pictures made me cry.. It's all so amazing, how it's even possible.. They are all gorgeous :cloud9:

Here's my Sophia.

Born 33+5. Two days old in this picture. (3.6 pounds, 15 inches)
https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u254/antagonismi/20090919_8.jpg

And here she is now, 11 months old. (20.1 pounds, 30 inches)

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u254/antagonismi/018-1.jpg


----------



## nkbapbt

Lakai born at 23.4 weeks 710 grams:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v376/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1435549_5359.jpg

Now 18 months corrected:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs204.ash2/46728_426970891637_523391637_5415716_2604643_n.jpg


----------



## morri

It is gorgeous to see how strong all of your preemies have become :D.


----------



## MUMOF5

My little princess Evie born at 34w 0d, weighing 3lbs 12oz, In SCBU for 2.5 weeks due to IUGR and an infection. She is now a very happy and VERY lively 19 month old, but is still very tiny for her age. First pic is when she was 1.5 weeks old and the second when she was 18 months. xx
 



Attached Files:







Pictures 035.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 11









daisy and evie 2 009.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## 3 girlies

Sydnee at birth & at 8 months :)


https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/004-12-1.jpg


----------



## twinklestar

omg great thread , look how much they have all grown!

i kind of feel i dont belong as kane wasnt that early at 33+1 compared to most here but here is before and after

first the day after he was born 4.6lb and two weeks ago

:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







kane son 025.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 22









kane and kids 6.5 month 002.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## poppykat

I know I feel a bit of a fraud in here too compared to some of the other babes, especially as Chloe was 6lb 5oz when she was born! :haha:

But here is Chloe 1 day old born at 34+6 and then one taken last week at 18 weeks :cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0162.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 15









IMG_0666.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Laura2919

My girls. 
Then and now!
 



Attached Files:







mygirls.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 41









girlies.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 53


----------



## Blob

Gorgeous photos :flower:


----------



## pink.crazy

It's amazing to see these pics... Leo is 9 weeks old and not yet 6lbs.. as much as I want to make the most of his babyhood I can't wait to watch him grow..


----------



## Anna_due Dec

i've been meaning to get around to this- 

Taylen, a few weeks old, not sure exactly, at least 6 weeks


Sebastian, again, a couple of weeks old-


A couple of weeks ago, Tay is 4.5 and Seb is 13 months (11 corrected), I've stopped correcting Taylen but i guess he is only 4 and a quarter-


----------



## alibaba24

what a great thread! everyones LO's are so cute!! it wont let me upload :(


----------



## Anna_due Dec

alibaba24 said:


> what a great thread! everyones LO's are so cute!! it wont let me upload :(

It took me ages to work it out, i ended up using the little paperclip symbol to attach them to the post and then clicking it again brings up the files to add them in. It seems really complicated, what happened to good old cut and paste? When i tried to c&p it just came up with the link code :shrug:


----------



## xpinkness87x

they are all doing so well xx


----------



## alibaba24

This is Rosalie a few hours old 3lb 3oz born at 34 +5 and Now this is her 6 + months corrected :haha:
 



Attached Files:







8794022111a12140269080ml.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 25









tartan 194.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## xpinkness87x

she looks sooo different!! But still a stunner xx


----------



## Laura2919

alibaba24 said:


> This is Rosalie a few hours old 3lb 3oz born at 34 +5 and Now this is her 6 + months corrected :haha:

How gorgeous!!!!!!! Awwwww I want her!


----------



## hopedance

this is Sam a few weeks old:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/little_miss_em716/August2009052.jpg

and last month:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/little_miss_em716/47684_587794375971_277003087_5319842_246031_n.jpg


----------



## dainti2001

this was sooooo inspirational you guys, i was almost in tears looking at all your babies, looking all grown up and sooo cute. I was having a bad day but seeing these babies have made me feel ALOT better


----------



## katy1310

dainti2001 said:


> this was sooooo inspirational you guys, i was almost in tears looking at all your babies, looking all grown up and sooo cute. I was having a bad day but seeing these babies have made me feel ALOT better

I'm glad it's helped you - it's amazing to see how they've all grown and it's such a lovely thread :) You'll find it hard to believe right now that this time will pass but it does. I can't believe that just 6 months ago I had this tiny little 1lb 13 baby who we were rarely allowed to cuddle etc and now I have an 11lb 4 baby who's doing all the things you'd expect for a 3 month old - can't believe it's the same baby when we look back at the photos. Hope you and your LO are doing ok xxxx


----------



## dainti2001

katy1310 said:


> dainti2001 said:
> 
> 
> this was sooooo inspirational you guys, i was almost in tears looking at all your babies, looking all grown up and sooo cute. I was having a bad day but seeing these babies have made me feel ALOT better
> 
> I'm glad it's helped you - it's amazing to see how they've all grown and it's such a lovely thread :) You'll find it hard to believe right now that this time will pass but it does. I can't believe that just 6 months ago I had this tiny little 1lb 13 baby who we were rarely allowed to cuddle etc and now I have an 11lb 4 baby who's doing all the things you'd expect for a 3 month old - can't believe it's the same baby when we look back at the photos. Hope you and your LO are doing ok xxxxClick to expand...

I am just getting ready to go and see her now, she is a fighter and getting better slowly, they just told me they are weaning her off the medications she's been on for the past 3 days.i am very proud to be her mommy and very thankful i have you guys :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sadeyedlady

What a beautiful idea. Your babies are all gorgeous!


----------



## embojet

Ok better late than never (stupid computer hasn't been working proprly for months!)

here is Molly about a week old


and here's a couple of recent pics
[/ATTACH]
 



Attached Files:







more from previous 106.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Mcque

This thread is absolutley amazing!

If no one minds what do some mean when they say how many weeks their lo is and then say corrected?


----------



## you&me

Mcque said:


> This thread is absolutley amazing!
> 
> If no one minds what do some mean when they say how many weeks their lo is and then say corrected?

Actual age is the age they are according to the gestation they was born at.

Corrected age is the age they should be if the babies had carried on cooking until their due dates.

Many milestones of a preemie are based on their corrected age.

Hope that helps :flower:


----------



## AP

Bump for any preemie newbies :)


----------



## MrsRNI

this is Olivia 12 hrs old born 34+0 3lb 10oz, waters broke 31+2 hadnt grown in those 3wks so del early. And at 7mths
 



Attached Files:







DSC00039.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 23









simon cam 162.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## pink23

oh wow she's beautiful.
I cant belive this time last year i had 6 weeks left and my little monster was born. Now in 6 weeks time he will be one xx


----------



## twinmummy06

this thread is amazing! i was in tears looking at all the progressions :hugs: 

my two were delivered at 34+1 due to twin 2 having placental sharing issues that then resulted in no growth from 32-34 weeks. born at 5lbs 13oz ( twin 1) and 4lbs 7oz (twin 2) here are my identical boys Caelan (1) and Connor (2):

Caelan 1 day old:
https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/caelanday1.jpg

Connor 1 day old:
https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/connorday1.jpg

Connor left, Caelan right - 11 days old, first time back together :cry:
https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/twins11daysold.jpg

Connor and Caelan - 3 years 9 months :thumbup:
https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/clandcrjuly25.jpg


----------



## cat81

Someone mentioned this thread in another post and I thought it needed bumping. It is so inspirational seeing all the pictures of our LOs and how much they have come along. Here are some pics of my little man, now and when he was first born at 33+5 weeks:


----------



## Mystique26

These babies are wonderful. I wish I have my own pic to share, but camera phones and digital cams weren't invented yet during the time I was born. 

I am also a preemie as well and my mum had to leave me every night in the hospital. Here I am now about to have my 2nd child. I am also a living proof that preemies can live a very normal and active life. Sending you all hugs. :hugs:


----------



## vermeil

what a wonderful idea!!

It's hard not to post a ton of pictures - they change so quickly! but I'll try limiting it to a few ;)

Here is Vincent, born at 27 weeks weighing a whole 570 grams (1lb 4oz, the weight of a 23 weeker) due to severe IUGR

3 hours old - the gold heart is an inch across (27w)
https://nova.polymtl.ca/~miadel/vincent/Vincent3hours.jpg

7 days old (28w)
https://nova.polymtl.ca/~miadel/vincent/7.JPG

and a long 105 days later - the big day is finally here! leaving the hospital! getting dressed. He's 16 weeks old, 3 weeks corrected and weighs 3 kilos (6.6 lbs)

https://nova.polymtl.ca/~miadel/vincent/Vincenthome1.jpg

Here Vincent is 5.5 months, 2.5 corrected. He weighs 11 pounds - that's 10 times more baby than that first picture :wacko:

https://nova.polymtl.ca/~miadel/vincent/Vincent merci.jpg

aaaaand here is my little wonder last week - 7 months, 4 corrected. Isn`t he the cutest <3

https://nova.polymtl.ca/~miadel/vincent/vincent_noel2010.jpg

original pictures
https://www.babyandbump.com/prematu...ip-very-important-preemie-25.html#post5821261


----------



## Savannah11

Absolutely beautiful babies ladies.

Such little fighters xxx


----------



## tu123

This thread is amazing. Beautiful babies and very strong mums!


----------



## nada87

i sometimes lurk in the preemie board because i want to be a nicu nurse once i finish all my schooling. i hope you guys dont mind. i just wanted to say how amazed i am by all your babies and they all look so adorable.


----------



## Bec L

Gorgeous pics ladies.

This is Poppy a few hours old (6 weeks prem)
and then on her 2nd birthday in September.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3074.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 10









IMG_9950.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## rensben

Hello everyone,

Just wanted to add my before and after. Gabriel was born 10 weeks early on March 31 2010 at 3.5 lbs. He is now 8 1/2 months old and is doing just great!

Thank you all for sharing your lovely pictures! They have all really come a long way haven't they?
 



Attached Files:







2010MISC 139.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 7









gabcanada 105.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bob2331

Hi Ladies,

Am loving this thread

The first picture is of Harry at 3 hours old - born at 24 weeks and 2 days weighing 685grams

The second picture is of Harry aged 8 months actual weighing in at a MASSIVE 11 pound 13oz!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG00045-20100423-0257.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 32









Copy of IMG00827-20101126-1923.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 25


----------



## vermeil

*waves* what incredible pictures! Keep em coming! I added a more recent one of Vincent, in my post *points to the previous page* ;)


----------



## Laura2919

nada87 said:


> i sometimes lurk in the preemie board because i want to be a nicu nurse once i finish all my schooling. i hope you guys dont mind. i just wanted to say how amazed i am by all your babies and they all look so adorable.

I dont mind at all. If it wasnt for people like you wanting to be NNU nurses none of us would have our wonderful preemies 

:hugs:


----------



## New2Bumps

Here's Ethan

First when he ws 5 days old and we took him out of the crib for a hold. He's all tanned because he was on 3 phototherapy lamps lol

https://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z146/LazLLM/Ethan/103_0546b.jpg

Second is when he was 6 months.

https://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z146/LazLLM/Ethan/untitled.jpg

He's one tomorrow and you can see a recent piccy of him as my avatar - he's about 11mo there :)


----------



## PrincessPea

Here is Jessica, born 21st Sept 2010 at 24+4 weighing 1lb 5oz (600g).

First pic is at a few hours old, 1 on the day we left the hosp (after 1 day short of 13 weeks, on the Monday just before xmas) and when we got home and the final one is on Christmas Day. 

Loving everyone elses pics, what a lot of wee miracles we have. xx
 



Attached Files:







JESSDAY1.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 29









IMG_0159.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 34









IMG_0179.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 37









IMG_0256.jpg
File size: 51.6 KB
Views: 41


----------



## honey08

wow amazing pics ladies ur LO are jsut gorgeous and miricles x


----------



## KiansMummy

Heres Kian born 5 weeks and 1 day early
https://i54.tinypic.com/1zc0eow.jpg
https://i56.tinypic.com/34zksnt.jpg
https://i53.tinypic.com/2lx9i83.jpg

And now at nearly 20 weeks old
https://i56.tinypic.com/95vler.jpg
https://i55.tinypic.com/24wzqip.jpg
https://i54.tinypic.com/dmyafl.jpg
xxx


----------



## lil-star

DS was born at 30 + 4 weeks at 895g due to IUGR
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs333.ash2/61344_10150091602903868_736208867_7175119_4329496_n.jpg
3 days old, first time we got to do kangaroo care
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs398.ash2/67687_10150107816898868_736208867_7471285_2722298_n.jpg
4 weeks old
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs796.snc4/67671_10150110531903868_736208867_7509952_7809324_n.jpg
A cry that would break your heart

Home after 10 weeks weighing 5'8lbs
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs617.ash2/156968_10150145686948868_736208867_8048540_920842_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs005.snc6/165576_10150162068613868_736208867_8374806_1472699_n.jpg
Now 16 weeks actual and weighing 7.10lb and just flying it


----------



## raquel1980

Oh my goodness Lil-star, he is absolutely beautiful. Bought tears to my eyes!


----------



## nkbapbt

I've posted before...but I am a picture crazy person...

THEN (23.4 weeks, 710 g):

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v376/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1435549_5359.jpg

NOW (well be two corrected on Feb 16th):

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1379.snc4/163161_479633826637_523391637_6322851_3928688_n.jpg


----------



## you&me

I love this thread :cloud9:

First pic; Reagan a Day old, born weighing 2lbs 5.
Second pic: 18 months.
Third Pic: last year at 4 years.
 



Attached Files:







bubscpap.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 11









bubs1.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 10









sunny.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## raquel1980

you&me said:


> I love this thread :cloud9:
> 
> First pic; Reagan a Day old, born weighing 2lbs 5.
> Second pic: 18 months.
> Third Pic: last year at 4 years.

Awww, she's so gorgeous!


----------



## corrie anne

I have 4(actually 5 depending on who you talk to)premies! 
My first was Alyssa. Born 34wks. She was lucky, never needed anything, went home when i did. She weighed 4lbs10ozs, in this pic she was about 3 months.( i dont think i have anything earlier.
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/swiftjade/my%20babies/meandAlyssa.jpg
This is her a coupe of months ago.
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/swiftjade/Picturefromhtc253.jpg

This is Addison. She was born 32 weeks. She weighed 4lbs11ozs. 
First couple of hours old.
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/swiftjade/my%20babies/227958-R1-21-22_022.jpg
Still around the time of the first pic, about to be life flighted to another hospital.
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/swiftjade/my%20babies/227958-R1-14-14_015-1.jpg
In the helicopter about to take off
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/swiftjade/my%20babies/227958-R1-08-8_009-1.jpg
4 hours after arriving at the NICU( i had to drive an 1hr away and they told me to give them a couple of hrs to get her settled in.
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/swiftjade/my%20babies/227958-R1-02-2_003-1.jpg
1st bottle feed(i tried nursing her, she never took)
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/swiftjade/my%20babies/227958-R1-32-7A_033.jpg
Going home 11 days old
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/swiftjade/my%20babies/227958-R1-30-4A_031.jpg
Her age 3(she just turned 4 on the 10th)
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/swiftjade/my%20babies/Dec312009-VID00009_9.jpg

This is Ariah, she was born at 33 weeks. weighing 4lbs14ozs(after she was off everything)pic might be tiny.
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/swiftjade/my%20babies/Ariah.jpghttps://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/swiftjade/my%20babies/jpg.jpg
Her now at 2(will be 3 in March)
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/swiftjade/Picturefromhtc291.jpg

Avery born at 33 weeks. weighing a whopping 5lbs9ozs.
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/swiftjade/Picturefromhtc208.jpghttps://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/swiftjade/Picturefromhtc212.jpg
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/swiftjade/Picturefromhtc216.jpg
Off Cpap
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/swiftjade/Picturefromhtc224.jpghttps://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/swiftjade/23829_120340821312556_100000099176814_314405_2197966_n.jpg
Now home
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/swiftjade/Picturefromhtc237.jpghttps://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/swiftjade/29462_125215984158373_100000099176814_336297_5955243_n.jpg
Compared to a small childs doll
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/swiftjade/29462_125215977491707_100000099176814_336295_6109007_n.jpg
Alyssa Holding Avery
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/swiftjade/29462_125215980825040_100000099176814_336296_1721584_n.jpg
And Avery now
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/swiftjade/Picturefromhtc46715-1.jpghttps://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/swiftjade/Picturefromhtc509.jpg

Now, my son was born 36wks which is borderline so that is why i said it depends on who you ask or talk to about. 
Sorry i went picture happy on some.


----------



## corrie anne

It is amazing to see how far all these little babies have come. All gorgeous babies we have!!


----------



## Foogirl

twinmummy06 said:


> Connor left, Caelan right - 11 days old, first time back together :cry:
> https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/twins11daysold.jpg

All the pictures on this thread are fabulous, but I have to say, this one is just so sweet!

And I'm wondering how on earth I missed this thread! I will update with Abby pictures later.


----------



## corrie anne

^^^^I agree^^^^
very cute piccy.


----------



## xgem27x

Frazer with Daddy - 2 days old
https://img10.imageshack.us/img10/4844/35995153483241031412199.jpg

Maxxie with Mummy - 3 days old
https://img94.imageshack.us/img94/1671/dscn0502smallc.jpg

Here they are 4 weeks old when we brought them home:
https://img43.imageshack.us/img43/3325/twiglets010small.jpg

...And my signature picture is what they look like now!!! Except with a bit more hair, because my signature picture is them at 6 months lol!!


----------



## Foogirl

Right, I'm ready to do this.

Abby at 2 days old and having our first cuddle at 4 days old


https://i690.photobucket.com/albums/vv268/original_foogirl/2f45fb5e-1.jpg https://i690.photobucket.com/albums/vv268/original_foogirl/b64dce51-1.jpg


and at a year old
https://i690.photobucket.com/albums/vv268/original_foogirl/100_1879-1.jpg https://i690.photobucket.com/albums/vv268/original_foogirl/100_1868.jpg

And most recently, about a month ago
https://i690.photobucket.com/albums/vv268/original_foogirl/CIMG0053.jpg https://i690.photobucket.com/albums/vv268/original_foogirl/CIMG0071.jpg

Where has the time gone?


----------



## corrie anne

xgem27x said:


> Frazer with Daddy - 2 days old
> https://img10.imageshack.us/img10/4844/35995153483241031412199.jpg
> 
> Maxxie with Mummy - 3 days old
> https://img94.imageshack.us/img94/1671/dscn0502smallc.jpg
> 
> Here they are 4 weeks old when we brought them home:
> https://img43.imageshack.us/img43/3325/twiglets010small.jpg
> 
> ...And my signature picture is what they look like now!!! Except with a bit more hair, because my signature picture is them at 6 months lol!!

Cute little boys you have there. 
Are they identical?


----------



## corrie anne

Foogirl said:


> Right, I'm ready to do this.
> 
> Abby at 2 days old and having our first cuddle at 4 days old
> 
> 
> https://i690.photobucket.com/albums/vv268/original_foogirl/2f45fb5e-1.jpg https://i690.photobucket.com/albums/vv268/original_foogirl/b64dce51-1.jpg
> 
> 
> and at a year old
> https://i690.photobucket.com/albums/vv268/original_foogirl/100_1879-1.jpg https://i690.photobucket.com/albums/vv268/original_foogirl/100_1868.jpg
> 
> And most recently, about a month ago
> https://i690.photobucket.com/albums/vv268/original_foogirl/CIMG0053.jpg https://i690.photobucket.com/albums/vv268/original_foogirl/CIMG0071.jpg
> 
> Where has the time gone?

Abby was so tiny, i just love the Laid Back Picture.!!!


----------



## xgem27x

corrie anne said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> Frazer with Daddy - 2 days old
> https://img10.imageshack.us/img10/4844/35995153483241031412199.jpg
> 
> Maxxie with Mummy - 3 days old
> https://img94.imageshack.us/img94/1671/dscn0502smallc.jpg
> 
> Here they are 4 weeks old when we brought them home:
> https://img43.imageshack.us/img43/3325/twiglets010small.jpg
> 
> ...And my signature picture is what they look like now!!! Except with a bit more hair, because my signature picture is them at 6 months lol!!
> 
> Cute little boys you have there.
> Are they identical?Click to expand...

Thank you, and no they're fraternal, but people do say they look a lot a like... personally I can't see it, they look completely different to me, but then I am with them 24/7 lol!! x


----------



## corrie anne

They do look alike from the pics but i can see some differences in the two. But i have seen differences in identicals too like high.
They are beautiful though!!!!!


----------



## Naturalmystic

Awww what a great thread


----------



## Anna1982

lovely pictures ladies
and so great to see it can be ok when born early, my main worry this time is pre term labor


----------



## weeli_excited

this thread is extemly heart warming and i being a preemie 2 weeks early really see the love that a mother has urges the LO's to be well so can take them home. my mum had a mini stroke so i was born early but also my mum had another mini stroke a week after i was born so we were both lucky and were both still here 19 years on xxx


----------



## Srrme

https://i1189.photobucket.com/albums/z427/KrystyMoore/DSC00226.jpg

https://i1189.photobucket.com/albums/z427/KrystyMoore/101_4080.jpg


----------



## AP

Awww Elias you wee cutie!!!!


----------



## AP

I added a new pic to my post, Alex still looked 'baby' there :)


----------



## Jimmy roaster

It was a tough time for me and my partner, thank you everyone on this site who helped me through it (it was a massive help)

At time's it felt impossible and that it was never going to end

Here's my 2 boys at 5 months corrected (born at 27.5 weeks)

hang in there and stay strong x
 



Attached Files:







J&G.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Magik204

Hi girlies i have posted before but was way back at the beginning so i thought i would up date you with some new pics. Honor Is my little Princess she was born at 28 weeks weighing 935grams (2lb) She is now Almost 11 months actual 8 months corrected ( Dunno how my signature has got the bottom bit worked out)

*3 Days old first day i was well enough to see her *



*Kangaroo Care at a week old *



*Coming Home at 8 weeks old *



* At almost 11 months old *


----------



## Magik204

This wa to cute to miss out but couldnt figure out how to add more than 5 pics 

*First trip to the park at 10 months old ( actual ) *





*Studio Session *





*First time on one of the horses and she picked the biggest 16.3hh*


----------



## EmSmith1980

*Anya at 3 days old. Born at 23 weeks and 6 days, weighting 655g (1lb 7oz) The finger is a nurses pinkie.*.

https://i235.photobucket.com/albums/ee94/pinkiepie1980/9.jpg

*Anya at 6 months actual/10 weeks corrected weighing 11lb 9oz.*

https://i235.photobucket.com/albums/ee94/pinkiepie1980/54.jpg


----------



## alparen

Samantha Then 26 weeks 2 days 1lbs.11oz She was no bigger then my husbands hand and Now 40 weeks 2 days 6lbs 8oz :happydance:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/fear_the_moon_baby/165141_10150090878521777_589636776_6631143_4761021_n.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/fear_the_moon_baby/IMG_3929.jpg


----------



## Srrme

Elias only a couple days old on CPAP (it looks like he's intubated, but he's not) weighing 2 pounds 11 ounces, and now at 3 months + 6 days corrected (5 months + 3 weeks old) weighing 13 1/2 pounds! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







NICU2.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 11









100_0629.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Angelblue

Born at 31+6 weeks due to one of the twins having IUGR. Georgia born first 3lbs 13oz and Evie 1 min later 2lbs 13oz

Recent pic at 5 months :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Georgia 1day old 3lb13.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 14









Evie 1day old 2lb13.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 13









girls 13 days old.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 14









girls 5 months old.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## minties

I just wanted to say how amazing all your babies look! They were all gorgeous and so tiny at birth, and just look how much they have grown.

You should all be very proud.


----------



## alparen

All the babies are beaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaautiful!!!! :D It's so nice to be able to look back and see how far they have come and in such short periods of time. :D


----------



## cmom

My Matthew born @ 34 wks. 5lb.s


And now at 1 and weighs about 17 lbs.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0949.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0955.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0825.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0459.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sherryberry79

Oh am loving these pics sooooo much!


This was taken the day after Millie was born

https://i807.photobucket.com/albums/yy357/sherryberry1979/002.jpg

This was taken about two weeks ago!

https://i807.photobucket.com/albums/yy357/sherryberry1979/22ndapril2011038.jpg


----------



## Foogirl

Awwwww! So sweet.:hugs:


----------



## EmSmith1980

Just thought we'd update this now that Anya is 12months/8months corrected. :) She now weighs 15lb 15oz.


https://i235.photobucket.com/albums/ee94/pinkiepie1980/318647_310876142262922_100000216158517_1573511_1479327621_n-1.jpg


----------



## AP

Yeeeeey get updating folks! :D


----------



## stepmum

Aaah I haven't seen this thread before, I'll add mine..
This was about 2 days oldhttps://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa395/oliversmum1983/Oliver/IMG_0018.jpg

This was about 10 days old
https://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa395/oliversmum1983/Oliver/IMG_0084.jpg

This was about 10 days oldhttps://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa395/oliversmum1983/Oliver/IMG_0041.jpg

This was coming home (best day ever!!)
https://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa395/oliversmum1983/Oliver/IMG_0123.jpg

And these were about 2 weeks agohttps://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa395/oliversmum1983/Oliver/IMG_1315.jpghttps://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa395/oliversmum1983/Oliver/IMG_1066.jpg


----------



## JadeyB

Hi there,

I have been looking at your beautiful LOs and didn't want to leave without posting, I hope thats ok.

It is so heartwarming to see then and now photos, to see how well they are doing and how far they have come.

Thank you for sharing. Xxxx


----------



## AP

Thank you Jadey xxxxxxx


----------



## xgem27x

My twins were born at 31+6 weeks, this is them 3 days old
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/35995_1534828210209_1219935827_1438861_1476740_n.jpg

Last week in the buggy
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/300044_2614975853225_1219935827_3060876_108688290_n.jpg

The other day, playing in their room
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/297476_2656790098555_1219935827_3099998_1638161530_n.jpg


All those days spent in SCBU, all those times I cried because I just wanted to hold them and I couldn't, all the times I would see other mums pushing their kids around in buggies and mine were hours away in lying in an incubator, all seems so long ago now, like a distant memory, I can't believe my beautiful boys started off so small, when I look at them now you just wouldnt believe it! :cloud9:


----------



## morri

They are super cute :D


----------



## Mummyjohnson

I've just been looking through this thread, at these gorgeous little fighters. They've done so well. You Mummy's (and daddy's) must be crazy proud of them. :) xx


----------



## massoma8489

This is massoma she was born at 34 weeks she weighed 4.13 pounds
after a long journey of me being in high risk at the hospital
i was 18 weeks 4 cmt dialted me and her made it to 32 weeks my water broke and i made it with out any fever or infaction to 34 weeks then i got induced

born january 1 2012 10:27 me and her have close bdays mines is on the 5th of january
 



Attached Files:







so small1.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 2









so small.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 4









hello.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 2









Massoma's first time at the zoo.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 2









Picture 004.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## EmSmith1980

*Thought Id update. Anya has changed so much since the last time I added then and now pics.

So here is Anya at 10 days old. (Born at 23+6)
*
https://i235.photobucket.com/albums/ee94/pinkiepie1980/10daysold.jpg

*And here is Anya just last month. She is now 19months actual/15months corrected. 
*
https://i235.photobucket.com/albums/ee94/pinkiepie1980/19months.jpg


----------



## pinklightbulb

Gorgeous babies xxxx I was preemie myself, born at 32 weeks. You ladies are all so strong :hugs:


----------



## sandilion

Devin Luther - Born at 32+2 due to placenta abruption. Born naturally with forceps and ipisitomy (to get him out fast!)

https://img220.imageshack.us/img220/3416/img0778ys.jpg
https://img51.imageshack.us/img51/6273/img0786pw.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Now with his Daddy :) He's been doing amazingly ever since his early entry to the world with weight gain and progression. 

https://img406.imageshack.us/img406/6804/167ob.jpg


I bonded instantly with my bub... you go through so much with having a premature baby. It's heartbreaking, scary, confusing, hard... but also strengthening. The bond i have with my bub is so so strong. He has proven to me just how strong he is :)

https://img14.imageshack.us/img14/3453/003xbx.jpg

He's amazing.


----------



## kelly6407

This is my little girl born at 28+6 weighing 1lb 8oz

https://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x98/kelly6407/image.jpg



Just a few weeks after she came home weighing 3lb 10oz (about 4lb in this pic)

https://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x98/kelly6407/image-1.jpg



And her now at just over a yr old weighing 16lb :)

https://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x98/kelly6407/photo-23.jpghttps://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x98/kelly6407/photo-17.jpg


----------



## Sam182

My boy from birth to 6 months
 



Attached Files:







70f845ef.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## amberlindsay7

Ethan was born at 31 weeks 2 days on the 29th Dec 2011 weighing 3lbs 7oz; it was due to severe pre-eclampsia. 

The first photo of him was taken the night he was born and the second photo was taken last weekend at 23 weeks, 14 corrected (weighing 13.11lbs).
 



Attached Files:







401058_103690453085656_1369877606_n.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 4









Ethan 2.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Foogirl

Loving these! Keep them coming!


----------



## katy1310

I love all these photos - it's amazing to see how well the babies have all done :cloud9:

I haven't posted pictures in here for ages, so here are two recent ones of Sophie (and an early one to compare them to!)

On the first picture she is 2 hours old, and on the others she is 2 years 3 months actual. She's just about to have her 2nd corrected birthday this week. She was born at 27 weeks, weighing 1lb 13oz.

xx
 



Attached Files:







cutesophie4.6.12.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 6









2 hours.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 10









sophie11.6.12.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Skadi

Well you can see her in my Signature... then, when she finally came home and nowish.

She was born at 29+2 weighing 3lbs.


----------



## prettyinblue

Sophie has grown into a beautiful girl. You did a great job for raising her well.


----------



## dottiemad79

hi this is my littleboy taylor he was born at 32wks weighing 4lbs15ozs 
he was on cpap for 6 days and in a incubator then he moved to a cot on a heat mat and then just had to learn how to feed hes now 16months old and into everything and terrible 2s have started already, hes my superstar baby


at 3days old 



at 16months old


----------



## weeli_excited

its so amazing seeing all these little miracles so big and healthy xx


----------



## AP

Hi ladies (and gents?!)

I have created a sticky in the Premature Babies forum, where I thought it would be nice to share our pictures and stories for those browsing and new to the site, and the preemie journey. It would be nice if you could add to this with your own stories and pictures.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/premature-babies/1087691-then-now-our-preemies.html#post19522251


----------

